# What cities are similar to yours?



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmm... quite difficult. I'd say Istanbul is the city that resembles Rome the most, although there are many big differences of course. 

Florence, Siena, Perugia and other towns in Northern-Central Italy are similar too in some respects.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> Singapore?


^^ may be,thanks !


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

weird said:


> Cleveland and Houston.


What does Cleveland and Houston have in common? In a way, they are opposites!


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Was a lapse. I want to say Atlanta and I dunno why I thought in Cleveland :nuts:


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

In many aspects I believe that Amsterdam is different than other cities. However there are certain similarities. Some cities that I feel that are close in a certain way to Amsterdam:

-Hamburg
-Copenhagen
-Saint Petersburg (because founder Peter the Great was inspired a lot by Amsterdam)
-Antwerp (especially historical relations)


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

even though they look TOTALLY different I like Paris and New York feel the same e.g. atmosphere, street side cafes, wide avenues etc


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> Singapore?


Oh wait,Singapore is a country :lol:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

HKG said:


> Oh wait,Singapore is a country :lol:


:nono:also a city:yes:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

l'eau said:


> :nono:also a city:yes:


You're right,capital of Singapore is Singapore City !


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Bilbao for sure.

Maybe some towns in Brittany or Normandy too.


----------

